

College Students: Pass Up That "Free" iPod - grellas
http://blogs.wsj.com/roi/2008/09/02/college-students-pass-up-that-free-ipod/?mod=rss_WSJBlog?mod=marketsColBlog

======
DanielStraight
I honestly don't understand when people say a credit card is expensive. Most
credit cards are free. Interest is expensive, but interest is optional. The
issue is not about credit cards; it's about buying things you can't afford.
That's a bad idea no matter how you do it. Even with cash.

~~~
hackworth
well, why do you think they call it a tax on the stupid? credit card companies
don't stay in business because of prudent fiscal practices. the exist to
enable your bad habits.

------
Saavedro
_raises hand_ College student that somehow resists the apparently insatiable
urge to purchase crap I can't afford reporting in.

